# Who sell's Schmidt wheels besides tuner shop?



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

as the title say is there anyone else out there? i've been trying to contact tunershop fpr mo's with no reply... email's, phone messages. honestly i wouldnt even think of giving them my business now anyhow. terrible customer susport in my opnion. i'm lookin for a couple different set for my Saab, and can't even figure out if they can do what i'm looking for i'm kinda just wasting time instead of just buying other wheels. but there so sexy...


----------



## MitchNFitch (Apr 8, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Have you tried contacting him on the forums? His username is "cheffe"


----------



## MarkiVman (Jul 7, 2008)

*Re: Who sell's Schmidt wheels besides tuner shop? (Kaos26003)*

i emailed tunershop about wheels and a day later I got a response via email.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

well i don't like to play email tag espically when it come to like 2k worth of my money, i wanna talk to a human on a phone so i can make sure the wheels will fit ect... i'm trying to get details about a weird pattern and fitment so i want a person to talk to so were on the same page. 
from my expierences i wouldn't buy from tunershop even if they gave me a good deal. cause there customer service sucks nuts. i've emailed them b4 with no response. i also heard a rumor they don't exist in north america ne more due to a falling out. not sure bout that tho. 
So is there anyone else?


----------



## 4valvemk2 (Feb 14, 2003)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

Steve is a good guy and all business. Everyone I know has had only good experiences with Tunershop.
Try calling them, I did and we talked for a good half hour about old school wheels.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

i've tried calling tunershop like 30 times with no luck, same with email? i'm using the contact info listed on the site. i persume this is correct info?? they may be good people but again it comes down to spending 2k on wheels for a weird fitment i wanna talk to a person directly i think this should be normal when spending this kinda cash on wheels. dunno though... i just dont really dig email tag. i perfer people over technology.
thanks i guess i'll try them again.


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

Seriously tunershop is starting to tick me off, i really want Schmidt modernline's i have the money(i've had it for month's so they obviosly dont want it) but they never answer the phone, return calls, or emails, and i've PM'd the guy on here several times with nothing back, i'm feed up, i'm about to call someone in england. because there US people are so bad. WTF? i'm sorry as a business owner, this just seem like poor business, espically when it involves alotta money. do these people just not care? did they go outta business what?
No one else sells schmidt's state side or in canada? thanks


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

weird i had about 4 emails back and forth within hours of contacting them about a set of wheels 
i just went to the wheels i wanted and theres a form to fill out i think i did that and within hours had a response 


_Modified by JettaGT8V80 at 9:47 PM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Kaos26003 (Oct 26, 2005)

well i found another source and its alot more local to me also. i think this is a plus. i'm gonna order my modernlines this week. Staggered moderenlines on my Saab







yum can't wait


----------



## Colombian Gringo (Jun 7, 2003)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kaos26003* »_well i found another source and its alot more local to me also. i think this is a plus. i'm gonna order my modernlines this week. Staggered moderenlines on my Saab







yum can't wait

Chances are they're getting the wheels from Tunershop in Germany.








I just went through 3 months of hell trying to get a replacement Schmidt ML. There is no US distributor anymore. Tunershop USA is basically a voicemail and an address.


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: (Kaos26003)*

haha you just ordered from tunershop


----------

